# Can anyone translate this out of French for me?



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

_Elève d'Arnold Schönberg avec lequel il apprit le contrepoint et l'orchestration, l'Autrichien Viktor Ullmann, à l'arrivée des nazis, poursuivit à Prague sa formation où il eut pour professeur Alexander von Zemlinsky. Né dans une famille juive convertie au catholicisme, Viktor Ullmann ne fut toutefois pas épargné par les nazis qui l'enfermèrent dans le camp de concentration de Theresienstadt. Quelques semains plus tard il fut gazé à Auschwitz. Il avait quarante-six ans et venait de composer l'opéra « Der Kaiser von Atlantis/L'Empereur d'Atlantis », qui fut créé dans le camp de concentration de Theresienstad où Ullmann avait été dispensé du travail obligatoire. Le 22 août 1944 il confia ses manuscrits à un ami qui survécut, lui disant : « Les droits d'exécution sont réservés par le compositeur jusqu'à sa mort, donc pas longtemps ». « Der Kaiser von Atlantis/L'Empereur d'Atlantis » (1943) est devenu, depuis, l'un des symboles de la résistance morale. Viktor Ullmann est aussi l'auteur de plusieurs cycles de Lieder, d'une « Fantaisie symphonique » (1924), d'une musique de scène pour « Der Kreidekreis » (1924), d'une « Symphonie » (1928) et d'une « Missa symphonica pour chœur, soli, orchestre et orgue » (1936), ainsi que d'un dionysiaque « Concerto pour piano et orchestre », opus 25, composé en 1939 et édité à compte d'auteur, que nous écoutons interprété par Konrad Richter, sous la direction d'Israël Yinon.

Cf. « Discothèque idéale des œuvres orchestrales de sentiments » _


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

According to google translation it is as follows:
A student of Arnold Schoenberg, with whom he learned counterpoint and orchestration, the Austrian Viktor Ullmann, the arrival of the Nazis, continued his education in Prague, where his teacher Alexander von Zemlinsky. Born into a Jewish family converted to Catholicism, Viktor Ullmann, however, was not spared by the Nazis who imprisoned him in the concentration camp Theresienstadt. A few weeks later he was gassed at Auschwitz. He was forty-six years and had just composed the opera "Der Kaiser von Atlantis / The Emperor of Atlantis", which was created in the Theresienstadt concentration camp where Ullmann had been exempted from compulsory labor. On August 22, 1944 he entrusted his manuscripts to a friend who survived, saying: "Performing rights are reserved by the composer until his death, not long." "Der Kaiser von Atlantis / The Emperor of Atlantis" (1943) has since become a symbol of moral resistance. Viktor Ullmann is also the author of several cycles Lieder, a "Symphonic Fantasy" (1924), a music for "Der Kreidekreis" (1924), a "Symphony" (1928) and a "Missa Symphonica for chorus, soloists, orchestra and organ" (1936), and a Dionysian "Concerto for Piano and Orchestra", opus 25, composed in 1939 and published at the author, we listen interpreted Konrad Richter, led by Israel Yinon.

See "Disco ideal orchestral works of feelings"


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have corrected the Google Translation blunders for you:

A student of Arnold Schoenberg, with whom he learned counterpoint and orchestration, the Austrian Viktor Ullmann, at the arrival of the Nazis, continued his education in Prague, where he had as teacher Alexander von Zemlinsky. Born into a Jewish family converted to Catholicism, Viktor Ullmann, however, was not spared by the Nazis who imprisoned him in the concentration camp Theresienstadt. A few weeks later he was gassed at Auschwitz. He was forty-six years and had just composed the opera "Der Kaiser von Atlantis / The Emperor of Atlantis", which was created in the Theresienstadt concentration camp where Ullmann had been exempted from compulsory labor. On August 22, 1944 he entrusted his manuscripts to a friend who survived, saying: "Performing rights are reserved by the composer until his death, therefore not for long." "Der Kaiser von Atlantis / The Emperor of Atlantis" (1943) has since become a symbol of moral resistance. Viktor Ullmann is also the author of several cycles of Lieder, a "Symphonic Fantasy" (1924), stage music for "Der Kreidekreis" (1924), a "Symphony" (1928) and a "Symphonic Mess for chorus, soloists, orchestra and organ" (1936), and a Dionysian "Concerto for Piano and Orchestra", opus 25, composed in 1939 and published at the author's expense, which we'll listen interpreted by Konrad Richter, under the direction of Israel Yinon.

As per "Ideal discography of orchestral works related to feelings"


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Bonjour les gas...


----------

